# Moving to Montreal



## Aure (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this, so forgive me if there is already a similar thread out there! I am French and currently living in Ireland, and my (Irish) partner and I are considering moving to Montreal when I get my degree in a couple of years. I want to be as organized as possible, so I'm starting now! Can anyone advise me on what I should start with? Maybe someone who has moved to Montreal? 

Any advice/comment would be greatly appreciated, so thanks in advance!

Aurelie


----------

